# Three wheeler part HELP Honda ATC



## Sell (Jan 24, 2002)

Anyone have a junk Honda ATC around? I need the front brake arm for the 81 I am rebuilding. Can't find one anywhere, any suggestions.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

There is a place in Yale,Mi called EMC cycle and salvage. If they dont have one i would be really surprised. They have alot of unfindable parts.


----------



## Sell (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanx greyghost, I'll check em out.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Check out Ebay motors, they might have it as well.


----------



## Eschmidt48 (Aug 10, 2009)

what kind of three wheeler?
where did you buy it?
when did you buy it?


----------



## Sell (Jan 24, 2002)

Found what I needed at e-cycle.com Thanx guys.


----------

